# price for driveway



## 923cuda (Nov 24, 2013)

Wondering what other people charge do plow driveways in the country and city?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Depends on the size ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

$35-175.....


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

good question!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Post Edited


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

$30- $150 a push.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

I went to a $35 dollar min unless there 3 or more easy ones in a row


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

You have to get paid for your time, bottom line.


----------



## 923cuda (Nov 24, 2013)

Thumbs Up thanks for replies I think $ 35 min seems fair


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

923cuda;1734730 said:


> Thumbs Up thanks for replies I think $ 35 min seems fair


Why keep your location a secret?

Because what a person gets in Maine, PA, Michigan, can all be different.
Even what get charged in Philadelphia can be different in Erie.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

He didn't keep it a secret. His zip code is right next to his name


----------



## 923cuda (Nov 24, 2013)

columbia city Indiana


----------

